# New 2.5S Owner...Questions



## Unoriginalnj (Oct 3, 2006)

This is my first brand new ride.I just leased a 2006 2.5S and am about to hit the 1K mark. Should I change the oil now or wait till 3-5k? Any recommendations on oil? When should I switch to a K&N air filter? ( I know the HP/MPG gains aren't great but I've used them on my other cars and just do it out of habit.) Should I stick with the 87 octane I've been putting in there or does 89 help out any? I searched the forums for some of this information but haven't found much. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Unoriginalnj said:


> This is my first brand new ride.I just leased a 2006 2.5S and am about to hit the 1K mark. Should I change the oil now or wait till 3-5k? Any recommendations on oil? When should I switch to a K&N air filter? ( I know the HP/MPG gains aren't great but I've used them on my other cars and just do it out of habit.) Should I stick with the 87 octane I've been putting in there or does 89 help out any? I searched the forums for some of this information but haven't found much. Any help is appreciated!!


the 2.5 will be just fine with 83 nothing but 93 goes in mine but thats because of so much crap i've done to it.. nissan i know is good for putting good oil in those things..so no need to change it now.. and the k&n.. well do it asap.. it's a nice lil ad on.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I personally feel that its best to wait until after at least your first oil change before doing engine mods, because by then you'll know if there are any problems that should be taken care of first. No need to spend money on a lemon. BTW, take a look at the JWT Pop Charger also. It has SLIGHTLY higher gains than the K&N filter, and looks a lot cooler in your engine bay. MyNismo has it for $100 plus shipping: MyNismo.com - JWT Pop Charger


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Most people do recommend changing the oil early at around 1500 miles. The reason for this is because during break-in the engine will produce metal shavings that could be damaging to your engine. I suggesting swapping it out at around 1500 miles with a traditional dino oil and a good filter. Then at around 4-5K you could switch it again with a dino, or switch over to a good syn oil. I and many others use Mobil 1 syn.

As for the K&N, make sure you're not having any other problems first, especially with the MAF. The oil used in the K&N has been known to damage maf sensors, and the dealer would give you crap for that. If you want the additional performance, check out some intakes like Berk WAI, AEM cold air, or the pop charger.

On the octane, the 2.5 will see no additional peformance from higher octane. It has a relatively low compression and doesn't have a problem with early detonation.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i changed my oil around the 1k mark with castrol then at 3k i switched to mobil1. 87 octane will be fine...i use to switch to 93 occasionally just b/c. now i use 93 all the time b/c i only fill up every 1-2 months.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

im with lsu on the k&n... go for a NON-oiled filter; iMO, i'd just clip those four clips off the radiator shroud that hold the 'ram' air part of ur intake on, duct tape the hole at the bottom of the midsection, and take ur engine cover off. you'll love the sound! you'll prolly be getting the same effect as a k&n. it takes like 15 minutes with a flathead and a roll of duct tape and you will really be impressed with the results. our cars sound, well, wimpy stock. lemme know if you do it!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

eyesack said:


> im with lsu on the k&n... go for a NON-oiled filter; iMO, i'd just clip those four clips off the radiator shroud that hold the 'ram' air part of ur intake on, duct tape the hole at the bottom of the midsection, and take ur engine cover off. you'll love the sound! you'll prolly be getting the same effect as a k&n. it takes like 15 minutes with a flathead and a roll of duct tape and you will really be impressed with the results. our cars sound, well, wimpy stock. lemme know if you do it!


"Another little baby child is born
In the ghetto
And his mama cries
In the ghetto
In the GHETTO"

Yes, it might sound a little better, but you'll get at most a 1HP gain, if at all. Simply taking some tubing off won't add much airflow if the filter is still restrictive. I am going to give eyesack the benefit of the doubt here and assume this post was sarcastic in nature.


----------

